# Average grade up PCH right at La Jolla?



## fantom1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Anybody know what that average grade is? I've been curious, but I have no clue. Also how many feet are gained?


----------



## iDFeat (Sep 10, 2004)

*Torrey Pines*

You mean Torrey Pines? Depends on which side you go up. The inside street is much steeper, some parts easily 15% I would assume. The side that continues into PCH and Genessee Ave., however, I know the following:

~ 500 ft climb
~ 1.4 miles distance

My calculator punches it out to approximately 7% average grade. From riding it every other day, I would say that's about right, with some brief steeper sections (half mile stretch to the top) might be around 8%.


----------



## fantom1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Awesome, thanks for the info, that is the spot I was talking about, Im down there pretty often myself. 
On a side note, any clue when the bike lane going north on that section over the bridge is going to be fixed?


----------



## iDFeat (Sep 10, 2004)

fantom1 said:


> Awesome, thanks for the info, that is the spot I was talking about, Im down there pretty often myself.
> On a side note, any clue when the bike lane going north on that section over the bridge is going to be fixed?


No clue. Lots of gravel and debris to watch out for lately. I hope the answer is "soon".

I think I preferred it BEFORE it went under construction.


----------



## sandiegosteve (Mar 29, 2004)

iDFeat said:


> You mean Torrey Pines? Depends on which side you go up. The inside street is much steeper, some parts easily 15% I would assume. The side that continues into PCH and Genessee Ave., however, I know the following:
> 
> ~ 500 ft climb
> ~ 1.4 miles distance
> ...


That is the "grade" as I heard a rider refer to it as? I've got it at like 440ft from my car GPS and haven't checked length. I but 7-8%. It is more long than a had burner.



What about the hill coming up from the village/cove which goes by the aquarium? I don't think it does the same elevation gain, but it is a lot shorter.


----------



## iDFeat (Sep 10, 2004)

sandiegosteve said:


> That is the "grade" as I heard a rider refer to it as? I've got it at like 440ft from my car GPS and haven't checked length. I but 7-8%. It is more long than a had burner.


Plotted the Torrey Pines hill on my gf's mom's computer topography software, and it said it was about 500 ft of elevation change. The good ol' "eyeball and legs" inclinometer thinks it's about 7-8% like you said. Not really tough.....not too long, but long enough to have it stick out in your PCH rides. As long as you pace yourself for its length, all is good.




> What about the hill coming up from the village/cove which goes by the aquarium? I don't think it does the same elevation gain, but it is a lot shorter.


You mean the one where Genessee Ave crosses over I-5? Plotted that one of the software too. I forget the elevation gain on that one, but it was between 200 - 300 ft. I forget what the gradient computes out to, but my eyeballs and legs say 9 -10%.


----------



## sandiegosteve (Mar 29, 2004)

iDFeat said:


> You mean the one where Genessee Ave crosses over I-5? Plotted that one of the software too. I forget the elevation gain on that one, but it was between 200 - 300 ft. I forget what the gradient computes out to, but my eyeballs and legs say 9 -10%.


Genessee has a whole bunch of short steep ones. I like going up Friars, left on Ulrich (decent climb in itself), rt on Linda Vista, and left on Genessee. You get the 805, train tracks, and 5 crossing which are all good hill. Then PCH to your liking.

The hill I'm talking about is La Jolla Shores Drive going from La Jolla cove to UCSD. The climb part of it is like 300ft in less than a mile. Just when the view is getting good, you start to think that it is a steep sucker. More fun to go down.


----------



## iDFeat (Sep 10, 2004)

sandiegosteve said:


> Genessee has a whole bunch of short steep ones. I like going up Friars, left on Ulrich (decent climb in itself), rt on Linda Vista, and left on Genessee. You get the 805, train tracks, and 5 crossing which are all good hill. Then PCH to your liking.
> 
> The hill I'm talking about is La Jolla Shores Drive going from La Jolla cove to UCSD. The climb part of it is like 300ft in less than a mile. Just when the view is getting good, you start to think that it is a steep sucker. More fun to go down.


Ahhh, that one. I've gone down it several times, but never had the guts to go up it with all the speeding cars carving those corners.


----------

